# Unable to emerge "git-sources".(I know it's development.)

## darkstarbyte

I want to be able to emerge git-sources kernel so I can get a hold of the new kernel patch to reduce latency. So I have been told by emerge my package has been masked by the keyword (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

(I know it's development.)

Here is the full thing.

localhost makefile # emerge git-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "git-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc3-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc3-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r7 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r6 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r4 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r3 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost makefile #

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge
> 
> man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook. 
> 
> 

 

Does the above message seem relevant? Why wait for answer if it will take less than a minute to look it up?

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36 $ ls -ld ../linux-2.6.37-rc2

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 1808 Nov 26 22:25 ../linux-2.6.37-rc2

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36 $ sudo grep ACCEPT /etc/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1 Attica"

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36 $ sudo emerge -pv git-sources        

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc3  USE="-build -symlink" 12,037 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 12,037 kB

```

I shall refrain since  I have enough of them already, and I'm in no rush to acquire such kernel features.

It seems all you require is to adjust ~amd64 in make.conf.  If you're that desperate but reluctant to mix stable with development or testing, up to you to weigh it all up.  Just a one off, change it back post emerge.

----------

## Jaglover

Adding ~arch to make.conf would be incorrect solution. May I suggest you read emerge man page, too?

----------

## Jaglover

Man pages are displayed by less (unless you changed it in man.conf), so less commands apply.

So, type man emerge

hit ENTER

type /

type MASKED PACKAGES

hit ENTER

hit n to see next occurrence.

There it is!   :Razz: 

----------

## idella4

Jaglover,

well, this is just one of those ways to skin the cat.  I take it there is a more gentle gentoo solution that doesn't ruffle such feathers.

----------

## darkstarbyte

What are the consequences if I change it.

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte,

that is for Jaglover to supply.  Let me say this, if I weren't working on my suspect btrfs partition again, I would peruse man emerge more closely too.  The cat can be skinned by various means.  The other option you will find on perusing is to 

```

(none) kexec # emerge -s git-so

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : git-so ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/git-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.37_rc3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 80,666 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org

      Description:   The very latest -git version of the Linux kernel

      License:       GPL-2 freedist

(none) kexec # echo "=sys-kernel/git-sources=2.6.37_rc[1 or 2 or 3, choose]" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

(none) kexec # emerge =sys-kernel/git-sources=2.6.37_rc[1 or 2 or 3, choose]

```

Half the time I try it something else overrides it in the background.  Probably either will suffice.

That said, Jaglover has handed you an a plate how to view the answer from man merge.  Tell us when that is done.

----------

## darkstarbyte

Thanks for all your help.

That file system you using I think I heard of it before isn't in beta.

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte,

btrfs, it's still formerly experimental. and I am experimenting and losing btrfs partitions along the way.  Posts all over the place re btrfs.

What's your status?

----------

## darkstarbyte

Compiled, installed, and running the experimental kernel. So far it seems less buggy than the stable one.

----------

## idella4

Oh ok, so I take it you have emerged it ok.  What then was it you selected to do to skirt the block?  By experimental you mean the git sources?

----------

## darkstarbyte

Yes I mean the git sources. I seem to be running on less ram and a lot faster that 233 line patch I got in my email really works. I am using 100 less megs of ram less with firefox open and ogg going. I did not take much off the kernel this time. All I took off was amd support not all of it just most of it. I am sure that I missed some.

EDIT:

Well now I have something to post on my other forum about my experience's with this new patch. The "The 233 line miracle"

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte

I see, I perused that before.  Chances are I have it already in the vanilla kernel, but it doesn't concern me atm.

So  take it it was worth the effort.  If so, time to tie this thread off.

----------

## darkstarbyte

Ok.(I am not sure if there is a way I can close it, but I am going to give a funny attempt.)

Look at the moving watch.

3....

2...

1..

Now this thread is officially dead.

----------

## ssteinberg

If you are talking about the create task groups per TTY patch, since when was it merged upstream? I am pretty sure git-sources don't include it, while latest masked gentoo-sources do.

It also only tweaks scheduling at ridiculous loads (make -j32 on a desktop... Why ever?) and has nothing to do with memory consumption.

Do:

# cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled

to check if you have the patch and if it is enabled.

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte,

T assume too much. Please enter [solved] by the title thread.

----------

## ssteinberg

According to gentoo-sources changelog, the patch was added in masked 2.6.36-r2 and removed in 2.6.36-r3, so if you absolutely must have it use 2.6.36-r2. 

Or much better, use -ck (or any of sets that include it: -pf, -zen, etc.) kernel patches that are designed for desktop responsiveness.

----------

## darkstarbyte

I only have one problem right now and that is I don't know how to unmask 2.6.38-r2 by its self and not the latest one.

I checked the kernel.org change log for 2.6.37-rc3 and I did not see the patch removed.

----------

## ssteinberg

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge -va =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2
```

----------

## darkstarbyte

Side not I did the echo thing twice.

localhost branden # emerge -va =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Pagano <mpagano@gentoo.org> (20 Nov 2010)

# Mask this version of gentoo-sources while we test

# the effectiveness of the TTY-based group scheduling

# patch.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost branden #

----------

## ssteinberg

```
=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2
```

in package.unmask. Forgot the =.

----------

## darkstarbyte

It doesn't work without the equal sign.

I wonder why they removed it. Linux Tovalds loved it.(I know it sounds obscene Linus Tovalds loving someone else's work.)

EDIT:

I found out why they removed the patch, but I am going to use it any ways. They removed it because it rendered parts of the kernel useless.

----------

## idella4

 *darkstarbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I found out why they removed the patch, but I am going to use it any ways. They removed it because it rendered parts of the kernel useless.

 

You know you're a geek when... They removed it because it rendered parts of the kernel useless but I am going to use it any ways

----------

## Ant P.

Ah, how I miss funroll-loops.org... :(

----------

## ssteinberg

http://funroll-loops.info/?  :Very Happy: 

Yes indeed. You are using a useless patch made for useless scenarios while much superior alternatives exist, I strongly recommend checking http://users.on.net/~ckolivas/kernel/ out, but suit yourself.

----------

## darkstarbyte

I removed this post because I did not know it went through.

----------

## darkstarbyte

Well I put that geeks thing up when I saw it on Ubuntu forums.

I hate Ubuntu because they kicked me off there forums.

So Ubuntu for all I care can die or jump off a cliff.

----------

